# Nesting structures



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

In the past I have put up wood duck nesting boxes but this year I would like to make some nesting structures for mallards. the ones that look like a grassy tube. Has anyone ever made these before? where can I get plans to make them and how much do they cost? I'd like to make at least a couple.

:run:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those are Delta's Hen Houses.

Don't know that I've ever seen plans to make your own anywhere.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I've made mallard nests, i made the by putting a steel box, and torching washers on the four corners of then putting 15 foot rebar through the washers, and putting automobile putty on with a brush type thing. And do this in all washers, and it's very very sturdy. and add ditch type hay, which is really soft. You need two people to do this but it's highly effective.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Go to this link It will tell you everything you wanted to know about Delta Hen Houses

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/henhouses.php


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

What's up Anas Strepera....No poll on what nesting structures we have built in the past.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the knowledge. Has anyone used those plans to build a hen house? If so, what's the approximate amount it costs to build one and how long does it take? I'm wondering if it would just be easier and cost effective to buy a couple. :run:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Check these guys out.

http://www.evansvillemn.net/PHCT/HEN%20 ... ROJECT.htm


----------

